# Xena, Athena, and Percy



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Barn names have been doled out for the little newborns here on the farm!

My mother mentioned that the little black girl was an adorable warrior princess, because she is such a spunky little girl. So Xena she became. Her sister, a light chamoisee girl, is Athena. That leaves the little boy, who is a darker chamoisee. He isn't exactly a Hercules, or a Zeus, or an Apollo, etc. But he certainly looks like a Percy (Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief, hah)! So I guess this year's name theme became more Greek than anticipated!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

They are adorable and as are their names!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

They look wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

So adorable 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very cute!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That light chramoise is my favorite  her back half is darker than the front 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Taking pictures is so difficult when kids want to be right under your feet! I tried to get some semi decent ones! Their blue eyes are just so much brighter outside in real light!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Congrats So precious.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are all just adorable.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Your kids are just darling!!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Little Percy actually already has a home lined up! He was inquired about quite soon after he hit the ground, via pictures on another forum. The person is about eight hours away, so I gave the person the names of some ND breeders closer, to see if the breeders had bucklings available that might work for him. He got back to me, and still definitely wants Percy! 

Athena is going to be my keeper, so little Xena will go up for sale. A few people seemed passively interested, so I need to get back to them to see if they still are. 

By the way, this is how much the mother milked out yesterday morning, and her udder. She wasn't being too cooperative with trying to get a decent udder picture. She is a doll for milking, but when she sees a camera, she hunches up!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a good amount!!!! how much should a good uddered Nubian produce?? If you know?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, they are too cute Stacykins! I love the little black guy with the white spot, and the brown guys with the black legs!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

4seasonsfarm said:


> That is a good amount!!!! how much should a good uddered Nubian produce?? If you know?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


I honestly have no idea! I don't know much about Nubians  maybe ask in the Dairy subforum?


----------

